# Erection and Diapering Issues with DS



## newmommyoctober (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi moms. I’m a bit embarrassed to post about this but my son just turned 1 this October and he’s having some serious willy trouble. I go to change him in the middle of the night as I usually do, and lately when I take off his onesie his willy has been so erect that it sticks an inch or so out the top of his diaper and nearly reaches his belly button 😳. Seriously, it’s like a roll of pennies and honestly a bit scary to see something so big on a baby that small! Called ped about it and she said they all grow at different rates so no need to worry. Anyways, this causes my poor DS to pee out of the diaper and he gets his onesie and the sheets wet, adding to my poor laundry bill . What’s worse is that I can’t point it down to put a new diaper on since it so stiff and doesn’t fit, so I just have to wait until it goes down which sometimes takes ages. I’m at wits end trying to keep a dry crib and a dry onesie. Same problem in the mornings too - on the weekdays, I can’t really wait since we’re all rushing to get out the house, but on the weekends I just let him have some diaper free time, but he just pees everywhere! 

Any moms dealing with anything similar, and any idea on how to fix this for both mine and DS’s sake?


----------



## Averyunknown (8 mo ago)

If you don’t know about it and are not prepared for it yes it can definitely be alarming at first. But it’s really normal. I’ve experienced this with my two sons as well. I honestly don’t have advice for it. I just have to ride it out or cover it anyway knowing there might be a mess ahead.


----------



## Ginxa (7 mo ago)

Waiting is the only thing you can do or go a diaper size UP? Time flies with our children and it won't be long when you're potty training him. Go easy on yourself and be patient with your son.


----------



## Nudist mother (6 mo ago)

Single mom here, my son's are 4 6 at infant up changing diapers they were always erect, pediatrician said it was normal and healthy, barely had them in diapers since erections were always an issue and diapers would get in the way. Potty trained early with other moms help


----------



## Lindsey01 (5 mo ago)

Erections are really normal. Nice to know everything works. Maybe he needs a larger diaper?


----------



## Vary-Cherry (2 mo ago)

Any moms dealing with anything similar, and any idea on how to fix this for both mine and DS’s sake?
[/QUOTE]

There is nothing to "FIX"......boys just get erections all the time. They even get them in your uterus before they are born. 

All three of mine would almost always have them during diaper changing and bathing. Don't try to force it down, just let it be FREE until it goes down on it's own (usually 5 or 10 minutes) 

I think it's even more common if the boy is circumcised as the slightest breeze of cool air on the exposed head and that's all it takes.


----------



## Nudist mother (6 mo ago)

My boys during every disoer change and breastfeeding session bath or shower or undeessing with would get erect it's healthy and natural' we share a bath every morning and evening it gets crowded but erections happen it's cute flattering and my boys are healthy' happy single mom here for other moms


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

> I think it's even more common if the boy is circumcised as the slightest breeze of cool air on the exposed head and that's all it takes.



I can't imagine anyone attacking their son's healthy penis, especially with all the information available in 2022.


----------

